# Zanesville bait store for minnows?



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

anyone know of one? I will be taking 22 from Lancaster, thru to 70. Thanks.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

T & E on 146 about 1 mile before you get to Dillon dam should have them.

T & E

740-453-3727


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

If it's still there, you might try D&D Baits at the intersection of Pine and Pershing in Zanesville.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Second what Katchaser said--T&E is on your way and it's also well-stocked and good prices.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I am not going to dillon, driving thru Saturday morning, and hitting 70. Will it still be on my way?

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You&#8217;ll have to go a bit out of your way. I can&#8217;t think if any shops on the south side of town offhand.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Do you know if there is a bait store right off the interstate at the seneca lake exit?

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The carry out next to the gas station always carried bait.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm not for sure, but, doesn't J & R Bait in Lancaster on Cedar Hill Rd carry minnows?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

They do but they do not open until 8 on Saturday, close six Friday night. I am getting up early Saturday and will be gone before they open.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Are you gonna be holding them in an aerated bucket?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Yeah.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## woba123 (Mar 15, 2011)

WE need more bait shops!!


----------

